

Marissa Mayer Loves Paperwork, And It Is Driving Some People Nuts - TDL
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayers-slow-bureaucratic-hiring-process-is-driving-some-people-nuts-2013-3

======
jmulder
She really doesn't trust Yahoo's own management, does she?

Wouldn't be surprised if she was right and Yahoo's current management is
indeed mediocre at best, in which case all these 'weird' things she's doing
might not be weird after all.

~~~
TDL
I didn't think of that. You may very well be right. My initial reaction was
that Mayer is a micro-manager & too heavily reliant on a bureaucratic process.
Your comment, however, puts this approach in a different light.

------
apr
Seems like Marissa is following the cargo cult of old Google. She wants to
replicate Google's practices verbatim and I am not sure that is going to work.
Google grew and developed some practices organically and some of them could
not be scaled and had to be reworked, bringing them to a big company with its
own culture and insisting on following them to the letter smells of disaster.

------
RougeFemme
The first 3 steps in the process - leading up to being forwarded to her - are
pretty common for large companies. No, that doesn't make it better or worse
than the previous system - but it _is_ common. Also, I think that having
senior management on the interview panels can be a good thing, as long as the
panel is not made up _exclusively_ of senior management. Senior management is
more likely to have the "big picture" perspective than the interviewee's peers
would.

------
tlogan
Yahoo! is hiring???

